# Vectorworks 2019 UPGRADE!!!



## tdtastic (Apr 6, 2022)

We did a much-needed software upgrade three years ago to Vectorworks 2019 to awful results. Have had huge issues with latency, crashing, and overall slow and 'sticky' operation. It's driven me nuts. Many folks online seem to have had similar experiences, and even one of VW's reps on the phone admitted that 2019 was known to be buggy. We even updated our machines to MORE than the system requirements and still no improvements. We are adding seats and want to update to VW 2022 hoping that it will run better. 

Any advice or thoughts on VW Designer 2022 would be greatly appreciated. I would at least love to know that I'm not crazy and that 2019 was indeed crappy. Am I alone on this one???


----------



## RickR (Apr 6, 2022)

I've been a VW user since 2007 or so. The year I spent on 2019 wasn't significantly different than 18 or 20. Note that I stopped upgrading in 2020 as VW did everything I needed and my usage was declining. For years they also seemed to be putting more effort into new features and not as much into big squashing.


----------



## Colin (Apr 7, 2022)

My experience since 2005 has been that there are always bugs and often the first release is unusable, so I wait for one or two service packs later to upgrade. I do recall some extra annoyances in 19 and 20, but probably just because those are in recent memory. I'm still on 21 now and it's been quite solid, though I haven't been as much of a "power user" in COVIDtimes so there's probably something wacked out about it somewhere.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 7, 2022)

I recently upgraded our work professional version from 2018 to 2022. It was $2,000.


----------

